# A Bombie's Donut Recipe!



## rogue zombie

Don't know how I missed this, Bombies released this Donut Recipe:

Deputy, a Raspberry Donut 

4% CAP Glazed Doughnut
4% CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
2% TFA Frosted Donut
2% CAP Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
0.50% FA Joy
2% CAP Cake Batter
1.50% CAP Raspberry v2
0.30% FA Lemon Sicily
0.50% TFA Marshmallow

However, they say they released the recipe because...

_u/_Bombies says: _
_Hi folks,

In the interest of full disclosure, this flavor was meant to be the 10th flavor for Predator. However, the lab reports proved that the recipe contained high traces of Acetoin, Acetyl Propionyl, and small traces of Diacetyl. The team at Predator has given me permission to release the formula to the DIY community, for scientific and research purposes. *Legalese*: Due to the results, I can neither recommend you vape this recipe, nor sell it to friends and family, but hope this will lead to further discussions on D/A/AP tolerances._​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

rogue zombie said:


> Don't know how I missed this, Bombies released this Donut Recipe:
> 
> Deputy, a Raspberry Donut
> 
> 4% Capella Glazed Doughnut
> 4% Capella Chocolate Glazed Doughnut
> 2% The Flavor Apprentice Frosted Donut
> 2% Caella Vanilla Bean Ice Cream
> 0.50% FlavourArt Joy
> 2% Capella Cake Batter
> 1.50% Capella Raspberry v2
> 0.30% FlavourArt Lemon Sicily
> 0.50% The Flavor Apprentice Marshmallow
> 
> However, they say they released the recipe because...
> 
> _u/_Bombies says: _
> _Hi folks,
> 
> In the interest of full disclosure, this flavor was meant to be the 10th flavor for Predator. However, the lab reports proved that the recipe contained high traces of Acetoin, Acetyl Propionyl, and small traces of Diacetyl. The team at Predator has given me permission to release the formula to the DIY community, for scientific and research purposes. *Legalese*: Due to the results, I can neither recommend you vape this recipe, nor sell it to friends and family, but hope this will lead to further discussions on D/A/AP tolerances._​


Wow! That is a pretty interesting move on their part! Thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

im not a fan of donut juices, well I have only tasted one so far - when someone in PTA mixes this up, please please please can I haz a taste. I'll let you taste mine if you let me taste your's lololol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Wow. Very cool. The disclaimer is to be taken seriously though. I think the intention is to give mixologists something to discuss and have fun with. 

Do people have their juices tested in SA? And isnt that the only way to make certain it is totally clean? I mean these guys are pro, they were about to release it. Only lab tests let them know about the dodgy stuff in there.... hhhhmmmmmm


----------



## Ezekiel

@rogue zombie Thanks for sharing! That's pretty intensely cool - I really like the moves Bombies are doing. I also enjoyed their entire post and flavour breakdown - very interesting read!

@NewOobY I don't have nearly all of the ingredients to make the recipe, but I've mixed up some Bronuts before, as well as a few variants - you're more than welcome to try a sample at some point. Back in PTA the 21st of March.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> Wow. Very cool. The disclaimer is to be taken seriously though. I think the intention is to give mixologists something to discuss and have fun with.
> 
> Do people have their juices tested in SA? And isnt that the only way to make certain it is totally clean? I mean these guys are pro, they were about to release it. Only lab tests let them know about the dodgy stuff in there.... hhhhmmmmmm


Well Bombies being a company,and a US one, have to protect themselves with a disclaimer.

But the "dodgy" stuff all depends on if you buy into the diacytel etc. saga.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

Joel showed this to me last night its alot of donut lol im gonna make a batch next week to try cause im curious how it tates also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1

Paulie said:


> Joel showed this to me last night its alot of donut lol im gonna make a batch next week to try cause im curious how it tates also
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lucky you with your cake batter 

I mixed it last week and subbed cake batter for something else - I forget, tastes like tainted cheese now.


----------



## Rob Fisher

And the chances of a donut juice actually tasting like a real donut? Zero.


----------



## kbgvirus

method1 said:


> Lucky you with your cake batter
> I mixed it last week and subbed cake batter for something else - I forget, tastes like tainted cheese now.


I think I have some cake batter if you want? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1

kbgvirus said:


> I think I have some cake batter if you want?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk



I'll take it!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> And the chances of a donut juice actually tasting like a real donut? Zero.


Rocket Sheep. Torus.

EDIT: Dont take my word for it. I am totally willing to mail up some for you to try from my next bottle.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lord Vetinari said:


> Rocket Sheep. Torus.



Really? It actually tastes like a donut from Woolies? I need to get a bottle! Thanks!


----------



## Lord Vetinari

rogue zombie said:


> Well Bombies being a company,and a US one, have to protect themselves with a disclaimer.
> 
> But the "dodgy" stuff all depends on if you buy into the diacytel etc. saga.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I dont take chances mate. I like to know I am all good. So until proven otherwise I am "buying into it" as I prefer to err on the side of caution.


----------



## rogue zombie

Lord Vetinari said:


> I dont take chances mate. I like to know I am all good. So until proven otherwise I am "buying into it" as I prefer to err on the side of caution.


Fair enough

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Rob Fisher said:


> Really? It actually tastes like a donut from Woolies? I need to get a bottle! Thanks!


Lol no let me send you some. Taste is subjective we all say. To me it is exactly like the strawberry glaze ones from when I was a kid. 

Not everybody agrees. Maybe this one does it for you who knows. 

But if you enjoy it the way I do you will be happy for a bottle. If not I will be in trouble.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Thanks I really appreciate the offer! Don't hassle... courier and all that... I will get a bottle when I next do a juice order... thanks for this!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

